# The New Susan Lanci cuddle cup!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It is SO gorgeous! 

Melissa was so sweet. She sent a Ruff Ruff toy in the package. 










The little Wooflink tank that we ordered fits better than the hoodie. I think not having the added bulk/material from the sleeves and hood helps. This one runs very small. The chest girth is a hair over 10 inches, whereas the other one was 11.5 inches. I put a safety pin in the bottom to take pictures. You can still see that it's baggy at the top. The arm holes are far too big. It's much shorter, so as it's made to fit like a shirt, it comes to their tail, which I am fine with. Since this one has more potential of fitting, I'm going to do a hot water soak, hot wash, hot dryer. They don't really wear the outfits that much, I use them more for pictures, or cold weather. Anyway, it's absolutely darling! I wanted to send a picture of Jade wearing it to the wooflink page, so we pinned and tucked, and the toy served as a nice prop to cover that up. Haha!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

oh i love that cuddle bag and sweet baby in side..


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Where do you purchase cuddle bags I would love one?


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Same question, Id love one for my dogs


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Did all your pictures show up....I was looking for the one in the Wooflink tank!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it! Looks like chi heaven.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I love the cuddle cup! Beautiful!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> oh i love that cuddle bag and sweet baby in side..


Thank you, Theresa! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Where do you purchase cuddle bags I would love one?





LittlePixie said:


> Same question, Id love one for my dogs


I bought mine from Doggiecouture.com. Look under the designer, Susan Lanci. She always has a sale going, which is nice. The wait can be up to 4 weeks, depending on what you order. Many things are made as they are ordered. The owner, Melissa is a very nice lady.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Did all your pictures show up....I was looking for the one in the Wooflink tank!


I was going to upload them, and got side tracked. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love it! Looks like chi heaven.





lilbabyvenus said:


> I love the cuddle cup! Beautiful!


Thank you, ladies! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My mama worked berry hard pinning and tucking so dat dis outfit would stay on me for a few quick pics. I wook bewwy pwetty. 



















I got tiwed of powsing, and started scootching awound. My mama's hard work was coming undone. But she sayz eben dough da outfit way too big for me, I still berry pwetty. :love5:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Jade looks so adorable in the WL top!!! The necklace is very pretty too!! That was very nice of Melissa to send you a RRC toy Isn't the cuddle cup lovely!! I just love it!!Looks like Jade really likes the new cuddle cup too!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is just so adorable!! I love Lulu's cuddle cup, but I know I'm going to have to break down and get one with the shag.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

that is so pretty!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Jade looks so adorable in the WL top!!! The necklace is very pretty too!! That was very nice of Melissa to send you a RRC toy Isn't the cuddle cup lovely!! I just love it!!Looks like Jade really likes the new cuddle cup too!!


Thank you, Kathy!  I enjoyed taking the pics. I also enjoy sharing them. <3

Yes, it was very sweet of Melissa to send us the toy. She's really a sweet lady.  The pups love it!

I absolutely love the cuddle cup!!! Do you have this one? It's so super soft!!!

All 4 of the pups are loving the cuddle cup! I'll definitely be getting another one. I took this pic this morning. This is the look Jade gives her siblings when she doesn't want to share. Ms. Toughy, eh? Haha!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> She is just so adorable!! I love Lulu's cuddle cup, but I know I'm going to have to break down and get one with the shag.


Thank you, Tina!  You will LOVE the shag, I promise!! Lulu won't want to come out of it. Lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

teetee said:


> that is so pretty!


Thank you, Tiffany!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you, Kathy!  I enjoyed taking the pics. I also enjoy sharing them. <3
> 
> Yes, it was very sweet of Melissa to send us the toy. She's really a sweet lady.  The pups love it!
> 
> ...


Your Welcome  I really enjoy seeing the beautiful pics of your chis!! I'm glad you and your chis loved it!! Yes I just got it a couple of weeks ago with all the other WL things. It's so pretty and soft!! Lluvia just loves it too!! She is always cuddling in it!! I really like it a lot too so, I ended up asking Melissa if she could get a blanket like it!! She was able to get the blanket for me with the shag and lynx!!I also ordered the new SL pink shag bed. It looks so pretty and is the same soft fur as the cuddle cup. Can't wait to get them!! Hehe how cute lol. I just love her expression!! haha You will need to get another one for your other chis!! I don't think Jade likes sharing the cuddle cup hehe


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

where can we order these cuddle cups? cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathy, you're so sweet! I'll respond soon. xxxx

You can order the Susan Lanci cuddle cups at Doggie Couture.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the new cuddle cup is gorgeous ! I've had my eye on that pink lynx/pink shag combo for along time. I think eventually, i'll be getting a throw made of that. I wish mine went in those snuggle sac/ cuddle cup thngs but they don't. they really love burrowing in large blankets . 

the pics of your babies in the cuddle cup are so pretty . they look very very comfy in there. 
i'm glad the WL black lace top was a better fit than the hoodie. how does it fit on your biggest girl ? 
I have the same one in size 2 for Minnie and it looks really pretty on her. I didn't want to buy the size 1 for Latte cause I don't like black on her... it just doesn't show up that nice on her chocolate brown coloring .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Your Welcome  I really enjoy seeing the beautiful pics of your chis!! I'm glad you and your chis loved it!! Yes I just got it a couple of weeks ago with all the other WL things. It's so pretty and soft!! Lluvia just loves it too!! She is always cuddling in it!! I really like it a lot too so, I ended up asking Melissa if she could get a blanket like it!! She was able to get the blanket for me with the shag and lynx!!I also ordered the new SL pink shag bed. It looks so pretty and is the same soft fur as the cuddle cup. Can't wait to get them!! Hehe how cute lol. I just love her expression!! haha You will need to get another one for your other chis!! I don't think Jade likes sharing the cuddle cup hehe


Thank you so much! You are always so kind!! xxx

Did you post pics of your new goodies? I'd love to see them!

I think I'm ordering the shag bed too. I'll get the 30 off, then I'll have 25 towards another cuddle cup. 

It's so funny, I find Chance in the bottom of the cuddle cup, and Jade inside laying on top of him. Lol!!! They adore it!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> the new cuddle cup is gorgeous ! I've had my eye on that pink lynx/pink shag combo for along time. I think eventually, i'll be getting a throw made of that. I wish mine went in those snuggle sac/ cuddle cup thngs but they don't. they really love burrowing in large blankets .
> 
> the pics of your babies in the cuddle cup are so pretty . they look very very comfy in there.
> i'm glad the WL black lace top was a better fit than the hoodie. how does it fit on your biggest girl ?
> I have the same one in size 2 for Minnie and it looks really pretty on her. I didn't want to buy the size 1 for Latte cause I don't like black on her... it just doesn't show up that nice on her chocolate brown coloring .


It is stunning, and the pups are constantly in it. It's like silky soft. For the price on sale, you can't beat it!

I'm sure the throw will be a huge hit! It is amazingly soft!

Thank you! It's been easy getting pics of them in it. They stay in it as often as possible. Lol

The wooflink tank fits Lexie okay in the girth. This one is just a tad over 10 inches. I was really surprised. I didn't think there would be such a difference in the size 1's. But it makes sense after looking through many wooflink pics. The tanks and tops are made to wear with skirts or pants. This one is about 6 inches in length. The only problem with it for Lexie is the arm holes. They are too baggy. 

If the regular size 1 fits Latte, I don't think you'd be happy with the sizing of this tank. I agree too that Black might not look real good on chocolate. Many of her items comes in more than one color. I only saw black in this one.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much! You are always so kind!! xxx
> 
> Did you post pics of your new goodies? I'd love to see them!
> 
> ...


Aww Thank You T  Yes, I think you might of missed it. Here is the link: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=119434 I can't wait to get the shag bed!! I'm sure your chi's will love it! It looks so soft and comfy! That would be a great deal on it plus the $25. Which cuddle cup are you going to get? Lol that's too cute!! I would've loved to have seen it hehe.  Your chi's really do need another cuddle cup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

TLI said:


> It is stunning, and the pups are constantly in it. It's like silky soft. For the price on sale, you can't beat it!
> 
> I'm sure the throw will be a huge hit! It is amazingly soft!
> 
> ...


the regular size 1 fits Latte roomy and its long but I don't mind it that way. the dresses are kinda long for her. I do have 2 for her but I don't think i'll get anymore cause they are kinda long even though I don't mind that they area long. the tops don't really fit like tops, the length usually goes right down to the base of the tail. but I like it like that too. so, I think this black lace top would fit Latte good. Like I said, I have the same exact top ( the black lace one ) for Minnie and its a size 2. the size 2 in it is HUGE on Lattte . 
the size 2 fits Minnie like a top . she has other size 2 that fit her longer and roomier
so, if this top came in a different color like pink lace or cream lace instead of the black lace I would for sure get the size 1 for Latte. I think it would be a good fit. not roomy , not long, but fit just right.
the black lace looks very pretty on Minnie. I just tried it on her again. the size 2 fits her perfect. not roomy. some of her other wooflink ( she doesn't have as many as Latte . she just has a couple ) fit much longer and roomier on her. like the Love Love hoodie. the my first hoodie in size 2 was too snug on her. I tried the size 2 miy first hoodie on Latte and it was way to big on her. but it fit my yorkie who is smaller than Minnie in the girth and weights alittle less too . 
it is very confusing to get a perfect fit and you cant go 100 % by the charts... I don't expect to anyways . not for ready made clothes....


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> the regular size 1 fits Latte roomy and its long but I don't mind it that way. the dresses are kinda long for her. I do have 2 for her but I don't think i'll get anymore cause they are kinda long even though I don't mind that they area long. the tops don't really fit like tops, the length usually goes right down to the base of the tail. but I like it like that too. so, I think this black lace top would fit Latte good. Like I said, I have the same exact top ( the black lace one ) for Minnie and its a size 2. the size 2 in it is HUGE on Lattte .
> the size 2 fits Minnie like a top . she has other size 2 that fit her longer and roomier


Elaine, what size in Hip Doggie does Minnie wear? Just curious because I think I might get Odie something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Elaine, what size in Hip Doggie does Minnie wear? Just curious because I think I might get Odie something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Minnie has the pink and black striped hoodie with the love patch on it. 
this is a really nice thick fleece hoodie by hip doggie. 
Minnie wears a size Small. it fits her roomy but comfy. 
I tried Lattes size XS on Minnie and it gets on her but is too short and alittle too snug. 

she also has the brown pullover fleece top with the star on it by hip doggie. that one is really nice too ! (size small )

I wasn't all that crazy about the fit of the sleeveless hoodies on Minnie in size small. theres a pink zebra one she has. I think its too short on her 
but I always bought size small I hip doggie for Minnie


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Minnie has the pink and black striped hoodie with the love patch on it.
> this is a really nice thick fleece hoodie by hip doggie.
> Minnie wears a size Small. it fits her roomy but comfy.
> I tried Lattes size XS on Minnie and it gets on her but is too short and alittle too snug.
> ...


Thanks! I'll check those ones out. I really want to get one of those snowflake hoodies. LS bought that one for Bella last year and I mailed it to her and it was soooo soft and nice. I also want to get one of the thermals for winter layering. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks! I'll check those ones out. I really want to get one of those snowflake hoodies. LS bought that one for Bella last year and I mailed it to her and it was soooo soft and nice. I also want to get one of the thermals for winter layering.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh, yes... those snowflake sweater hoodies. I have one for Latte. I think they run alittle small. I'm not sure if I have one for Minnie or not ( hehe. they have so much stuff , I forget what they have ). 
I'm not sure what size Odie would be in the rrc thermal. I do have some here . but i'm not sure if' you'd want the XS or the S. 

Minnie is kinda in between sizes in those. the thermals are stretchy and sometimes its best to go one size smaller. Latte wears size XS in rrc, but xxs in the thermals.
I think Lola ( Zoranas dog ) , wears size S in RRC, but XS in the thermals.
the XS is kinda snug on Minnie but the size S can be roomy on her. the diva thermal I think runs bigger. there are some that run smaller ( I think). but I do have some here... i'd go a size small I think but you could ask Zorana what she thinks too.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh, yes... those snowflake sweater hoodies. I have one for Latte. I think they run alittle small. I'm not sure if I have one for Minnie or not ( hehe. they have so much stuff , I forget what they have ).
> I'm not sure what size Odie would be in the rrc thermal. I do have some here . but i'm not sure if' you'd want the XS or the S.
> 
> Minnie is kinda in between sizes in those. the thermals are stretchy and sometimes its best to go one size smaller. Latte wears size XS in rrc, but xxs in the thermals.
> ...


Thanks! I'll ask Zorana and PM you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

She looks so cosy


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

TLI said:


> Thank you, Kathy!  I enjoyed taking the pics. I also enjoy sharing them. <3
> 
> Yes, it was very sweet of Melissa to send us the toy. She's really a sweet lady.  The pups love it!
> 
> ...


Oh my what a cutie she reminds me of Mia! its always the little ones that want the beds all too them selves! lol


----------

